# drift?



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

ello, i am new to the Z thing, ive wanted to get a 240sx for a long time but just today i got word of a friend of mine parting with his 300zx. i am a drifter, i don't know much about the 300zx and its drift capabilities. i searched and found that the non turbo models were a suprisingly weak 160 hp, and the turbo models had just over 200. i am disappointed in these numbers. my main question is what is the potential of a 300zx drifting?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> ello, i am new to the Z thing, ive wanted to get a 240sx for a long time but just today i got word of a friend of mine parting with his 300zx. i am a drifter, i don't know much about the 300zx and its drift capabilities. i searched and found that the non turbo models were a suprisingly weak 160 hp, and the turbo models had just over 200. i am disappointed in these numbers. my main question is what is the potential of a 300zx drifting?



High horsepower is not a big requirement in drifting. I see EA86s all the time with barely over the stock horsepower that can drift quite well. High hp is not needed and generally even disliked in a good drift car. The 300ZX has quite enough Hp stock for your drifting pleasure , and 260-280 hp is but the installation of a boost-controller away. Whatever Z you get should have the LSD , of course , and those were only in the 87 and up cars , or you can find one and install it. As far as control goes , my 85 drifts quite well for not having an LSD , and it's quite easy to modulate the throttle.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The 300ZX has quite enough Hp stock for your drifting pleasure , and 260-280 hp is but the installation of a boost-controller away.



i didn't understand that. are you saying those numbers are achievable with some mods and a boost controller? 280 would a be a target for me. i need power because i do not only drift i wana get off the line quickly too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> i didn't understand that. are you saying those numbers are achievable with some mods and a boost controller? 280 would a be a target for me. i need power because i do not only drift i wana get off the line quickly too.


I'd say I'm running about 280 Hp right now , rough guess. Boost is at 14 psi , up from the 5 pounds of factory boost , I have basically no exhaust other than the downpipe , and a 3" intake. Figure 8-9 Hp per 1 psi of boost over factory. My complete mods list was in my sig , but I've since upgraded to a real MBC.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

thats nice man good work. i guess im gonna take a good look at the car. i dont know if its turbo for sure, if it isnt i am just going to stay with a 240.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> thats nice man good work. i guess im gonna take a good look at the car. i dont know if its turbo for sure, if it isnt i am just going to stay with a 240.


Yeah the KA24 is a very good engine in its own right , and quite easy to turbocharge. It's more of a low end grunt engine , at least from the factory , but a good set of cams can change all that. Either car would be an excellent choice , but myself , for a drift car , I like the later Silvia-looking 240 best. The Z is more of a track/drag car , but if you can set up suspensions it makes no difference , I guess.


----------

